

Who's Pooping on Twitter? - jamesjyu
http://wonder-tonic.com/whospoopingontwitter/

======
jayzee
I was transfixed and I watched the stream for several minutes.

~~~
rkudeshi
Wow, oh wow. I'm going to leave this running on my computer monitor while
friends and I watch the football game tomorrow and see who notices.

------
chops
I have an engineer friend that tweets exclusively about his poop at work:
<http://twitter.com/poopsatwork>

He likes to be very graphic with his descriptions. Personally, I find them
amusing.

------
AndyParkinson
Finally someone is building _something_ that has the potential to be the next
Google...

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Maybe they should have called it "Poogle"

------
JWLong
This is crap...

------
kefs
I wonder if this picks up tweets from my Android app
<http://www.kefsco.com/pooplog/>

------
calebmpeterson
The incredible feat of science and engineering that is the Internet and this
is what it gets used for...

------
jayzee
Just saw this go by:

I'd rather sit on someone's knee, while they're taking a shit, than imagine
Steve Buscemi eating corn-on-the-cob in slow motion

------
jasonwilk
this is surprisingly funny

